

My Reading Lists - dmor
http://www.daniellemorrill.com/reading-lists/

======
caublestone
Check out Imagine. Really great read on where creativity comes from and how to
foster innovation within teams.

[http://www.amazon.com/Imagine-Creativity-Works-Jonah-
Lehrer/...](http://www.amazon.com/Imagine-Creativity-Works-Jonah-
Lehrer/dp/0547386079)

~~~
dmor
I will, thanks!

